
Tim Berners-Lee: hateful people on the web are 'staggering' - ohjeez
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/24/tim-berners-lee-hateful-people-on-the-web-are-staggering
======
sp332
This reminds me of the movie "Forbidden Planet". An alien race develops a
technological version of telekinesis and... well, this is what happens.
"Monsters from the id!"

